# البوم صور للشهيده هناء يسرى



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

​​


----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## sparrow (1 مايو 2011)

ربنا ينيح روحها 
هي قديسه تشفع عنا


----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)




----------



## yousry zaki (1 مايو 2011)

هذا الالبوم للشهيده هناء يسرى من اعمار مختلفه مع اخوتها هانى الاكبرومينا الاصغر ووضعت كام صوره لنجل الشهيده يوسف ناجى بالتونيا فى اربعين الشهيده امه
 يسرى زكى جادالله والد الشهيده هناء يسرى


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جدااا
ربنا ينيح روحها*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2011)

بجد حاجه توجع القلب
اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## veron (13 مايو 2011)

يا الله 
صور تقطع القلب كلمات التعزيه والمواساه ودموع  المواسين لا تستطيع ان تلهم  اهلها الصبر 
يا الله ما شعور طفلها عندما يري صور واالدته في هذه الحادثه 
اي شرع يبيح ذلك لا يوجد من يبيح ذلك سوي الشيطان فقط 
اعتذر لكم ولكني
 اسال سؤال 
باي ذنب قتلت 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*ربنا ينيح روحها*
*ويصبر اهلها واسرتها*​


----------



## tonyturboman (16 مايو 2011)

اذكرينى امام عرش النعمة
وصلى من اجل الكنيسة المجاهدة
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNUg4hX_FlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ahraf ayad (19 مايو 2011)

*صلي عنا امام عرش النعمة واطلبى لنا الرحمة *​


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2016)

الرب ينيح روحها ويصبركم صلواتها من اجلك واجلنا جميعا


----------



## yousry zaki (19 ديسمبر 2016)

اذكرينا ياهناء يابنتى امام رب عرش النعمه

وصلى عنا ليغفر الله لنا خطايانا ونكمل ايام غربتنا على الارض

وحشينا ياحبيبتى ياهناء
​


----------

